# 99144 vs ca workers comp



## SCCL5558 (Apr 20, 2012)

I was hoping that someone could help shed some light on this for me. I have looked everywhere and can't seem to find anything on it.

For California Workers Compensation (they use 1996 codes) what code would I use for Concious Sedation??


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 20, 2012)

shauniebro said:


> I was hoping that someone could help shed some light on this for me. I have looked everywhere and can't seem to find anything on it.
> 
> For California Workers Compensation (they use 1996 codes) what code would I use for Concious Sedation??



We use 99141 for our W/C conscious sedation...although I'm really not sure what year that is based on


----------



## SCCL5558 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!! Are the work comps paying it?


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 20, 2012)

99141 Sedation with or without analgesia (conscious sedation); intravenous, intramuscular or inhalation 
Effective Date: 01/01/1998
Expired Date: 12/31/2005

99142 Sedation with or without analgesia (conscious sedation); oral, rectal and/or intranasal 

Here are the descriptors if needed.


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 23, 2012)

shauniebro said:


> Thanks for the reply!! Are the work comps paying it?



Yes, for for the most part, our W/C carriers have been paying pretty consistently on 99141 for the last few years.  We haven't used 99142, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## SCCL5558 (Aug 4, 2012)

So I am finding that most deny the 99141 or they switch it to 01995. Have you seen this and would this code be appropriate?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 4, 2012)

CA work comp carries will not recognize codes newer than 1996.  We billed with an unlisted code with a compare to the anesthesia code, this has worked for the most part but has not been with its own struggles with a minority of the carriers.


----------

